# If $ was not important, BT or Maverick HPX?



## horseshoe_scott (Mar 30, 2011)

I've been reading post for over 3 years until my mind is jello...but I have actually narrowed it down to a new Maverick HPX-18 or BT Vengeance maybe BT3. If you take the difference in price out of the decision making process, does that make Maverick the boat? Or does BT offer some things the HPX that does not and swing it back to the nice people at Aeon Marine? I've been saving up a long time for this and really I don't want the money to be what decides which model I go with. It seems the Maverick is more suited for a comfortable ride, but Beavertail has a nice little niche going right now. I know I can't make a bad decision here, just would prefer to have little more input from owners before dropping down this kind of cash. :-/


----------



## Kane_Thorp (Jun 14, 2012)

have never fished a BT but fish a 2012 18hpx about everyweekend and absolutely love it. it handles the chop amazing and floats in about 9.25inches with f115. I will say, I hope you like going above 40mph because it loves to and really excels at higher speeds in chop. Also with the 150 SHO coming out, that would be an awesome combo


----------



## horseshoe_scott (Mar 30, 2011)

True dat


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

BT is a lot lighter boat and floats in less.Another part of the weight savings is you can use a 70 or 90 on it rather than a 115 or 150 Depends on what you want - esier on the pole or more of an open water boat. i went from an Egret 18 to a BT Vengence - the egret is lighter than the Maverick. The difference in poling and getting skinny was not small. The BT is still a really good running boat in the chop - but not as good as the egret. I would never want a boat bigger and heavier again now that I've spent some time with the BT.


----------



## horseshoe_scott (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks Trponhunter. I have had my heart set on that Hpx-18 since 2009, but I just really am attracted to the BT hulls. I like the small look and yes the F70 option. I will still have a 22' bay boat and just now thinking the BT will give a greater range between the vessels. There is just something sexy about that boat. Thanks for any input.


----------



## cdaffin (Apr 4, 2012)

Two different class boats IMO.

The BT's are pure poling skiffs with very little deadrise at the transom. The HPXV is more of a flats boat hybrid that can be poled, but it's much more difficult to pole than the BT's (Yes I've spent time on both, and quite a bit on a 18 HPXV poling).

Are you looking to pole a lot? If so, and since you already have a bay boat, I would be focusing on the boats that are easier to pole.


----------



## horseshoe_scott (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks for more input. I am new to the poling thing and have been just fishing my bay boat until it dragged bottom. I'm a little concerned that there might be an adjustment to the ride of the BT, but that the HPX might be more than I can handle being inexperienced on the pole. Of course there will be a 80LB Riptide on there to take some pressure off of me. Looks like BT has pretty good resale, so if I make a mistake then I shouldn't take too big of a hit. Quite honestly if didn't have a 5 year old little girl that goes a lot with me, I think the decision would be easier. Also, if I lived down south instead in the Big Bend region it would be easier. We still do a lot of drift fishing up here for trout. I love the Mavericks, but everytime I look at the new BT's I get goosebumps.  Please keep your opinions coming, if you have experience on these skiffs. I do not want this to become a skiff bashing thread, they are all nice boats.


----------



## horseshoe_scott (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm headed to Horseshoe today and there is a good looking BT down there, so I'm going to inspect it pretty hard.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

FYI - for me - not a very experienced poler - that egret was really tough to pole and I really didn't do it because of that. The maverick would pole better than the egret, but the BT is a totally different animal than my egret to pole. I have a 90 on my BT. Last week I poled it with myself, 2 other people, a full livewell and full of fuel with no problem. I can pole it easily, and really like to pole it now, versus rarely if ever poling the egret. The BT is a really , really good rough water boat also. Not as good as the egret, but nothing is as good as the egret in ride.If I already had a bayboat, I would want something skinny that can be poled easily as a second boat. Also, the extra few inches of draft that the BT allows has really opened up a whole new world of fishing for me - highly recommended.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Trick Questin. Money is important.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

not sure that money is really the factor - two different boats - both of them are plenty well made enough. As I said earlier, I had a carbon/kevlar egret 18 - worth about 55k loaded up. It was a great boat for what it was, but based on the type of fishing I do now, I would never take it even up over my vengence.


----------



## luckybone1 (Oct 22, 2012)

If money was not a Problem ... Hellsbay ! If money is a problem...Ankona !


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

If your keeping the bat boat, then get the BT! If you were only going to have 1 boat, then the Maverick would be a better all-rounder. I sure do like the BT though.


----------



## alain_vallejo (Jun 24, 2010)

> If money was not a Problem ... Hellsbay !  If money is a problem...Ankona !


forgot about the chittum


----------



## mkyhagan (Jul 1, 2012)

Hells Bay Professional is one sweet rig! I havn't ridden on one, but have heard so many good things! I'm sure someone else on this forum can comment.


----------



## horseshoe_scott (Mar 30, 2011)

The new 2014 HPX-17 Maverick version has caught my eye. I even considered the micro but feared it was too small for running the 10 miles of bay that I have to run in. The 17 is probably easier on the pole than the HPX 18. Would run good with a F70, just not sure if I like such a big rear deck on a short boat. Love all the new storage features. And yes, if money was no object, I would have my Chittum on order.


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

Yeah that HPXT 17 is sweet.
As the guy who ends up in the back most of the time, I think I really like that bigger rear deck!


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

> And yes, if money was no object, I would have my Chittum on order.


Heard THAT !!


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

> I've been reading post for over 3 years until my mind is jello...but I have actually narrowed it down to a new Maverick HPX-18 or BT Vengeance maybe BT3.  If you take the difference in price out of the decision making process, does that make Maverick the boat?  Or does BT offer some things the HPX that does not and swing it back to the nice people at Aeon Marine?  I've been saving up a long time for this and really I don't want the money to be what decides which model I go with.  It seems the Maverick is more suited for a comfortable ride, but Beavertail has a nice little niche going right now.  I know I can't make a bad decision here, just would prefer to have  little more input from owners before dropping down this kind of cash. :-/


If you are for real go wet test each and make a personal decision. ;-) WTF do you care what anyone else thinks?


----------



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

The big back deck is really nice if you're the operator and it also allows you to access all the hatches without getting up off the seat cushion or flipping the cushion forward. Some of the most expensive skiffs have center consoles and the live well and storage under your seat which sucks because you have to get your passengers to stand up, then you have to move from behind the console, flip a cushion forward and open the live well. The new hpx it's all right there just reach back and get what you need.


----------



## horseshoe_scott (Mar 30, 2011)

Yeah, and that new running footage they have with the F70 is sweet. My wife now claims she wants to pole a little while I fish,which I don't believe, however I am just not sure she can pole a Maverick except maybe the micro. The good news is that there are a lot of really nice skiffs on the market these days.


----------



## rdiersing (Oct 7, 2012)

True there are a ton of capable skiffs on the market today. Just need to spend some time on the water to determine which one is for you. Good luck


----------



## Kane_Thorp (Jun 14, 2012)

I've poled like 5 times in my life 2 on my carolina skiff 1 time on a baycraft and 2 times on a 18 hpx and the hpx was by far the easiest to pole. and I completley suck at poling but my tourney partner was even able to fly fish while I was pushing him.


----------



## horseshoe_scott (Mar 30, 2011)

I guess the hardest thing I'm dealing with is skepticism. All the hype is that the 18 hpx rides like a backcountry boat but poles like a true technical skiff. It's just a little hard to believe because it's a pretty big skiff. If I can get over that,then it is the one for me because I love everything else about it.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

The 17 hpx v is one of the most versatile and widely used all around skiffs on the market. If you have to run 10 miles in an open bay and still fish shallow on the push pole I would be looking at the 17hpx, east cape vantage, or a hells bay if you have the money. 

I just saw a new bt strike today. It has to be one of the ugliest skiffs on the market by a mile. It may be functional but the lines of the boat toward the stern looked like an afterthought. Honestly it looked like 1 person designed the front half of the boat and different peson went and messed up the back half.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> I guess the hardest thing I'm dealing with is skepticism. All the hype is that the 18 hpx rides like a backcountry boat but poles like a true technical skiff. It's just a little hard to believe because it's a pretty big skiff. If I can get over that,then it is the one for me because I love everything else about it.


The 18' HPX V is one sweet ride! I fish one regularly as one of my clients/good friends owns one with an F150 it is also his tournament boat which I am his partner. The boat poles fine, if you expect it to pole like a whipray or Gladeskiff then you might be disappointed but it's not like poling an 18' redfisher or Ergret better than both. In my opinion it's the best Hybrid boat out there technical poling skiff/flats boat. 

The only down side is I sure wish Maverick would do a better rigging job!

But if your going to keep the bay boat then maybe the BT is the better choice. 

Catch a ride on both and see what you like!


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee (Sep 28, 2007)

Here's my thoughts for you as a former Maverick and current BT owner:

The 18 HPX is the best skiff Maverick has ever built.  I ran charters from one of their original Mirages for ten years and there's no comparison between the two.  I've spent time on two different 18 HPX's powered by F90s and another with a 115 ProXS.  It's the smoothest riding 18 footer I've ever run and it poles very well for it's size and weight.  I'd guess the draft is in the 9" range with the big Merc.  The storage and rear deck space is excellent but that takes away from the front deck at the same time.  Throw a trolling motor and casting platform up there and it's a bit cramped on the business end in my opinion.  Fit and finish on all the boats was great and the owners were more than happy with their rides.  That said, the only motor I would even consider for the current HPX 18 is the Merc 115.  The peformance with this engine was so great that you're cheating yourself with anything else.  If you have to go with a 90, then look at the HPX 17.  The 18 with a smaller motor is waste of money. 

I looked hard at both Mavericks two years ago but went with a BT3 instead.  The main reason was the Yamaha F70 which I decided on before I chose my skiff.  Draft, fuel economy, and speed (in that order) meant everything to me and the Yammie fit the bill.  The BT3, at 650 lbs with a side console, would run just fine with this motor here on the waters of Pine Island Sound.  I cruise at 29mph and can hit 36mph wide open with a full load, and my skiff has almost every option on it, like a Power Pole, Minn Kota Riptide, etc.  You can bump those speeds up 10 mph if you go with a 115, which is this hull's max HP. My skiff will also draft just over 7" with a full tank of gas and two anglers.  The BT3 is also the driest skiff I've ever run and has the biggest front deck of any 18 footer.  That's a huge plus since I fish a lot of fly anglers around here.  The fit and finish is right on par with anything that Mav or HB is producing these days.  As an added bonus, my 2012 18' BT3 came in at $10,000 less than an identically rigged HPX 17v.  

So obviously go drive both boats.  You didn't say where you're from but Beavertail is doing demo weekends all over the place and will have a BT3 and Strike at Lover's Key State Park this Saturday starting at noon.  I'm sure Ft. Myers Marine will have a Mav or two on hand if you're in the area.  Best of luck.


----------



## horseshoe_scott (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks Gregg. I appreciate your detailed input. Spot on in regards to your observation on the front deck.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

If money wasnt a problem I would get a 125' Viking, HB pro, helicopter, pelican ambush and two SI swimsuit models. Just Sayin


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee (Sep 28, 2007)

> If money wasnt a problem I would get a 125' Viking, HB pro, helicopter, pelican ambush and two SI swimsuit models. Just Sayin


While you're buying all that, don't forget this:

http://www.littlebokeelia.com/


----------

